
Go 1.11 on App Engine - steren
https://cloud.google.com/blog/products/application-development/go-1-11-is-now-available-on-app-engine
======
buss
I'm the tech lead and primary software engineer on the Go runtime. If you have
any questions, please don't hesitate to ask!

I'm super thrilled to announce that Go 1.11 is now available on App Engine! We
now support...

* vendoring

* regular best-practice package structures

* go modules

* the regular Google Cloud client libraries: [https://github.com/GoogleCloudPlatform/google-cloud-go](https://github.com/GoogleCloudPlatform/google-cloud-go)

This is a "second-generation" runtime
([https://cloud.google.com/blog/products/gcp/introducing-
app-e...](https://cloud.google.com/blog/products/gcp/introducing-app-engine-
second-generation-runtimes-and-python-3-7)), meaning that we're now running
stock Go in the gVisor sandbox
([https://github.com/google/gvisor](https://github.com/google/gvisor)). We've
removed all of the restrictions present in the old runtime, like limited
socket and file access. You can even import "unsafe"!

If you're a current Go-on-App Engine customer, you should check out our
migration guide at [https://cloud.google.com/appengine/docs/standard/go111/go-
di...](https://cloud.google.com/appengine/docs/standard/go111/go-differences)
to learn how to migrate from the Go 1.9 runtime to the new Go 1.11 runtime.
For the time being, you can still use the legacy App Engine APIs with the Go
1.11 runtime, but you should start migrating to the Google Cloud client
libraries.

